# How I Stick Fake Plants Up



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

So for ages i have had problems with sticking fake plants up on my wooden vivarium as they just fall down every 5 minutes so this is how I stick my plants up and stop them from falling off
Step one Get hold of some 3M Velcro strips (I used the easy pull away ones simply as they where on offer) But any velcro strips will work. Stick one side to your vivarium ...








Step 2 get hold of the suction cap and stick it to the other Velcro strip then using a strongish staple gun staple it down...








NOTE: The Velcro strip is very sticky and if your snakes were to come into contact with it it could cause some harm hence why i stuck paper over mine
Step 3 Simply put the stick end through the hole in the suction cup and your plant will hang happily for ever yet it can easily be removed for cleaning


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

This will also work for things like reptile hammocks/ladders ect. I used it on my reptile hammock for my beardie and it hasn't failed me 2 years later


----------

